# Vista Users: Have Solution For Tversity/WMP11 Problem



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

I installed Tversity several months ago and both it and WMP11 would show up on the TV under Music, Photos and More. Later, a new version of Tversity came out (1.0), and about the same time the NR 0x235 same out. I noticed that only TVersity was showing up on the TV. So first I thought it was something with Tversity. But after reading all the posts about people having the same problem after the new NR 0x235, I assumed that it was the problem.

Then, a new Tversity update was released version 1_0_0_3_RC2. During the install there are several screens that have boxes with check marks in them. One of those is to stop “Windows SSDP Discovery Service.” Since I had no clue as to what that was, I clicked on the information link. And this came up:

" What is the Windows SSDP Discovery Service and why is it suggested for TVersity users to disable it on Windows Vista 
The Windows SSDP Discovery Service is used by Windows Media Player network sharing services and Windows Media Center Extender services to be auto detected by devices. TVersity does NOT use this service but rather has a separate implementation of the SSDP protocol. Unfortunately, on Vista, when the Windows SSDP Discovery service is running it takes over the relevant UDP port and does not allows TVersity to receive requests from devices. For that reason, Vista users experiencing difficulties with TVersity auto detection should disable the service. Please note that by doing so, Windows Media Player Library Sharing and Windows Media Center Extenders will stop working. You can disable or enable the SSDP Discovery Service manually or via the TVersity Configuration Wizard. "

So I unchecked the box, continued the install reset the network and now both show up and work. Remember this is only for Vista users. Now this is working for me. Hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice catch...I suspect this will help out a number of people who have been struggling with Vista on this.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

ozonedan said:


> I installed Tversity several months ago and both it and WMP11 would show up on the TV under Music, Photos and More. Later, a new version of Tversity came out (1.0), and about the same time the NR 0x235 same out. I noticed that only TVersity was showing up on the TV. So first I thought it was something with Tversity. But after reading all the posts about people having the same problem after the new NR 0x235, I assumed that it was the problem.
> 
> Then, a new Tversity update was released version 1_0_0_3_RC2. During the install there are several screens that have boxes with check marks in them. One of those is to stop "Windows SSDP Discovery Service." Since I had no clue as to what that was, I clicked on the information link. And this came up:
> 
> ...


I'm just curious if this has helped anyone. I haven't seen anymore people stating they are still having a problem.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

ozonedan said:


> I'm just curious if this has helped anyone. I haven't seen anymore people stating they are still having a problem.


 Wera was having this exact issue.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

ozonedan said:


> I installed Tversity several months ago and both it ....


Great Information. I have included this information in my thread for network help. See signature for thread.


----------

